# Savage guns



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

In thinking about getting a Savage varmint rifle. I was wondering what everyone elses opinion is the Savage company and what experiences you have had with guns made by Savage.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome!!!! Shoot great right out of the box


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I like em, a little. 

huntin1


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I like them a lot! I have two and hopefully soon three.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont need several predator rifles cause I was smart and bought a Savage. 8)


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I love mine! got a 22-250 and it just plain shoots!...I wouldn't waste the money on the "bull" barrel though, not unless you like liftin weights and hunting at the same time :-?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

jmillercustoms said:


> I love mine! got a 22-250 and it just plain shoots!...I wouldn't waste the money on the "bull" barrel though, not unless you like liftin weights and hunting at the same time :-?


I like my "bull" barreled 10FP. In fact I like it so much I wouldn't trade it for a rifle worth twice as much..............on second thought, I would. Then I'd sell said rifle and buy 2 new Savages.  8)

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have 4. The only thing I'd better than 4 is, you guessed, it 5. Savage makes a great product.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Do the Stevens rifles have the same quality as the Savages?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What model Savage rifles are you guys talking about? I looked at several rifles this couple days and I think they were all 110's if I'm not mistook. Is that what you guys shoot or is it another model. Very nice guns.

Good Shooting,
Dan


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Do the Stevens rifles have the same quality as the Savages?


My friend had a 110 savage and had to sell it. Later he replaced it with the same caliber in the Stevens 200. He thinks it is just as good, but he is a bit of a rookie. I personally haven't had a chance to handle or shoot it yet.

fisher,

I have a 111, a 110, a 116 and a 12. They are all great for the money. The worst one shoots sub 1 inch groups at 100 yards.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Mines a 12fv in .22-250. I friggin love the thing.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Savage makes great dependable guns.

I just bought one in 30-06. It is as light as my remington model 7600 carbine in 30-06.

They are awesome.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

stevens make just as good a gun just more affordable I have a model 200 in 7mm-08 and it is worth twice as much as i paid for it smooth action good trigger being its factory. I also have a savage bolt actn with ACCUTRIGGER sweet I kow and an old savage pump 30/30. all good guns, I do need a new bolt for the pump though


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I personally own 2 and I doubt I'll ever buy another brand. There accurate out of the box, handle well and are priced right.

12FV .204
110 .270WSM

.204 shoots .5" groups at 100 yards
.270WSM shoots 1.5" groups at 200 yards

all with factory ammo.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Savage makes a veery fine gun and as for the models let me see there is the 10,110, 11, 111, 16, 116, 14, 114, 12, 40, then you have the 210 slug gun, and the 24F-20 &12. Thats just the centerfire, sluguns, and rifle/shotgun combos. For more on the Savage lines go to http://www.savagearms.com :sniper: :strapped:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a Winchester .22-250 heavy barrel I bought for my first yote gun. Of course I thought the heavy barrel looked cool(glad I'm through that poser stage) and they told me how much more accurate it would be. Boy was that a crock of poop.
Ended up selling it because I was tired of lifting weights while hunting. I ended up buying a Savage with the acu trigger. Best thing I ever did. It is actually more accurate than the heavy barrel I had and way lighter. There are no real benefits for a heavy barreled gun while yote hunting. There fine if your going to the range shooting a ton of rounds or prairie dog hunting(also firing multiple rounds). Other than that your just lugging around a lot of extra weight.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I havn't bought a rifle since then, but if I do it will be a Savage.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

GET A SAVAGE!!! you cant go wrong

It is worth carrying the extra weight of the bull barrel (which i wouldnt buy anything else) you can hold a lot steadier.

And you cant beat savages "Accu trigger"!

if you get one for varmints i would recommend a 22-250. I killed 3 groundhogs with mine(so far) 1 at 10 yards, 1 at 20 yards, and 1 at 220 yards. 3 shots, 3 kills.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a savage 12 FV in 22-250 its a real shooter I love it the Accutriger is awsome!! She is a little heavy but I will live!!


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

like joe a v said shooting with a heavy rig helps me get on target and hold much more steady i got that shaking like don knots sydrom


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You might also look at the savage predator hunter. Its a bit spendy, but has the accutrigger adjustable down to like 1lb. It has neither a sporter or heavy barrel, it has a medium weight barrel. The rifle is actually pretty light for the barrel it has and seemed to balance well. It also comes already completely covered in camo. Very nice rifle i thought.

Matt


----------



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

How much is a Savage 223 or 22-250 out the door usually?


----------

